# If we were to meet in some rat-infested squat...



## Jack_Skum (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd inroduce myself as Jack, but then tell you some of my friends and fans call me Skum.
I'd tell you that they called me that because they thought I was a little off. It started as an insult because of my smell (I don't shower due to a strange fear of water) but became a synonomous term for punk or misfit in the area I lived shortly after it became my only name to some.
I'd tell you some wild stories about being a discontented young junkie in Milwaukee and then about bringing that same culture to a rural town in Kentucky, where it was unheard of. 
I'd tell you I like 40s of Steel Reserve and cheap dope. Then I'd probably have to tell you I don't smoke pot because I don't like the high.
If we talked about guns, I'd tell you I love them. We'd talk about shooting, then I'd show off whatever one I had on me...
If we talked about music, I'd applaud everything from Johnny Hobo to Dr. Dre.
Maybe then, I'd tell you about my scumrock band, the Cheap Smokes. I'd tell about our awful breakup too.
You'd laugh at me when I said I can't play guitar but I make up lyrics on the spot very well, so when I hear someone playing an acoustic, I usually whisper my words for it. Sometimes I sit by them and sing. Then I'd talk about my buddy the Messiah and our busking in KY...

Hopefully, we'd hang out a little more, then have a brew or so.
Then I'd say it's been good meeting you, maybe we should hang out again soon...

What would you say?
What would you think of me?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 18, 2009)

You sound like an allright fuckin guy ta me, id be pleased ta kick back a few 40s with u and tha homies until then my friend


----------



## Jack_Skum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks man, alright or not, I figured I'd put myself out there 'stead of lurking...


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 18, 2009)

"Well,can you skin trackrabbit,son?"Welcome,and hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 18, 2009)

Jack_Skum said:


> What would you say?
> What would you think of me?



cant tell ya that unless we acctualy meet....but trust me i would tell ya im kinda brutaly honest that way.....oh yeah i feel ya on that whole fear of water shit...the only reson i ever go swimin is cuz i live in the shitty fl and it gets hot as a hungarian lumberjacks ball sack down here....


----------



## Jack_Skum (Sep 19, 2009)

Shit just gets to me. Worse than lice.


----------



## Bullet (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome, you seem like a very nice young man


----------



## wartomods (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome jack


----------



## Rash L (Sep 20, 2009)

.... and now I want to go swimming with drun_ken


----------

